# Zenith Canted KOs WANTED



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm looking for some OG canted zeniths. Pm me thanks 









(Borrowed pic)


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

THOSE ARE NICE!


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

There's a guy on EBay with a set of 15 inch Cambell Z's with those canted KO's.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Los Compadres said:


> There's a guy on EBay with a set of 15 inch Cambell Z's with those canted KO's.


Those will not be cheap.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Los Compadres said:


> There's a guy on EBay with a set of 15 inch Cambell Z's with those canted KO's.


The corvette ones? If so, Those aren't canted.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

locorider said:


> The corvette ones? If so, Those aren't canted.


You're right, the canted ones ain't on there no more...the Vette ones are short eared.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Mercedes / Jaguar are short eared. Corvette are the long eared.


----------



## harbor area 64 rag (Mar 22, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

hard to find and very expensive.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

I have a nos set tht have been mounted but still show


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

LOOKING FOR A SET AS WELL, IF YOU GOT A SET PM WITH A PRICE, EVEN IF ITS ONLY 2 KO'S


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Tee"s_77LTD said:


> LOOKING FOR A SET AS WELL, IF YOU GOT A SET PM WITH A PRICE, EVEN IF ITS ONLY 2 KO'S


Pm sent


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

I got 2 sets that I can let go for the right price, pm me your offers. Both sets in show cond.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

These things aint cheap people.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

62ssrag said:


> These things aint cheap people.


only untill the repops come out :drama:


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

925rider said:


> only untill the repops come out :drama:


Repops are expensive too :wow:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

WWK owns the molds hope the make them again it's been years since they last did


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> WWK owns the molds hope the make them again it's been years since they last did[/QUOTE
> When you see all them used ones listed for sale, then your know, the NEW ONES WILL BE OUT SOON:thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:
> 
> 
> > WWK owns the molds hope the make them again it's been years since they last did[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

There is already a guy named "G" out of Sacramento Ca. who is selling repop canted ko's. and a shit load of zenith of Campbell chips. just think about it 2 years back it was hard to find a few og zenith of campbell chips and now the market is flooded with so called zenith of campbell chips. Claiming to be NOS. there all repops. Same thing is going to happen with canted ko's and two bar hex kos and the swepts.


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

Not to knock anyone's hustle , but be straight up about it and say that there repops and stop trying to fool people making them think there NOS parts when there not.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> Mercedes / Jaguar are short eared. Corvette are the long eared.


:thumbsup: 
STRAIGHT UP DUDE, HIT ME UP RIGHT AWAY WITH PICS AND PRICES... THATS HOW BIZ IS DONE.



harbor area 64 rag said:


> PM sent


THANKS, HE'S IN HERE, IM SURE IF HE WAS INTERESTED IN SELLING THEM HE WOULDA HIT ME UP.



*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> I have a nos set tht have been mounted but still show


THATS JUST GREAT... IF FOR SALE HOW MUCH?



Tee"s_77LTD said:


> LOOKING FOR A SET AS WELL, IF YOU GOT A SET PM WITH A PRICE, EVEN IF ITS ONLY 2 KO'S


FEEL FREE TO START YOUR OWN POST 



FREAKY TALES said:


> I got 2 sets that I can let go for the right price, pm me your offers. Both sets in show cond.


HOW MUCH? NOT GONNA PUT A PRICE ON YOUR STUFF... 


925rider said:


> only untill the repops come out :drama:


AGREED 100%



MR.59 said:


> When you see all them used ones listed for sale, then your know, the NEW ONES WILL BE OUT SOON:thumbsup:


YUP 



mikelowsix4 said:


> There is already a guy named "G" out of Sacramento Ca. who is selling repop canted ko's. and a shit load of zenith of Campbell chips. just think about it 2 years back it was hard to find a few og zenith of campbell chips and now the market is flooded with so called zenith of campbell chips. Claiming to be NOS. there all repops. Same thing is going to happen with canted ko's and two bar hex kos and the swepts.


HAHA I HEARD ABOUT THE CANTED BEING REPOPPED... SUCKS BUT IT IS WHAT IT IS, PRICE WILL DEF GO DOWN. NO ONE HATES REPOP AS MUCH AS ME BUT THE PEOPLE BUYING THE REAL OG SHIT IS VERY LIMITED SO THE OG ONES WILL DROP. JUST LIKE THE CHIPS, NOW THERE ISNT ANYTHING SPECIAL ABOUT OWNING A CAMPBELL CHIP



mikelowsix4 said:


> Not to knock anyone's hustle , but be straight up about it and say that there repops and stop trying to fool people making them think there NOS parts when there not.


AGREED 1000000%


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mikelowsix4 said:


> There is already a guy named "G" out of Sacramento Ca. who is selling repop canted ko's. and a shit load of zenith of Campbell chips. just think about it 2 years back it was hard to find a few og zenith of campbell chips and now the market is flooded with so called zenith of campbell chips. Claiming to be NOS. there all repops. Same thing is going to happen with canted ko's and two bar hex kos and the swepts.


DAMN, NEED THIS GUY "G" TO SHOW PICS OF THEM CANTED K/O`S,,,,, 
NEED TO SEE THEM BOOTLEG CANTED EARS,,,,,,,,,,, COVERS BLOWN,,,,,,,,JUST POST UP PICS/PRICES


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

MR.59 said:


> DAMN, NEED THIS GUY "G" TO SHOW PICS OF THEM CANTED K/O`S,,,,,
> NEED TO SEE THEM BOOTLEG CANTED EARS,,,,,,,,,,, COVERS BLOWN,,,,,,,,JUST POST UP PICS/PRICES


X2 is "G" stands for gangster hahaha


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

fool2 said:


> Repops are expensive too :wow:


There not expensive to make just folks over price them..........$220 to make and machine raw,chrome is another $130......sellers on here want $700 to $900 to $1100........wow........I know a few folks on here that have a back yard fernace melting brass and making the canted ones in a kbond sand mold......you cant tell the difference after machine'n and chrome.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

@mikelowsix4.
If you dont know what you are talking about dont mention peoples names got it!

I am 'G' the one and olny!

I dont sell repo canted ear Zenith kos only rechromed OG sets!

Nobody as of yet is repoping them!

Get your facts straight BRO!

Or kick rocks


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> @mikelowsix4.
> If you dont know what you are talking about dont mention peoples names got it!
> 
> I am 'G' the one and olny!
> ...


X2 that's st8 up talkx homie ?


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> @mikelowsix4.
> If you dont know what you are talking about dont mention peoples names got it!
> 
> I am 'G' the one and olny!
> ...





66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> @mikelowsix4.
> If you dont know what you are talking about dont mention peoples names got it!
> 
> I am 'G' the one and olny!
> ...


Wow big block I thought we had this conversation before months back and u said it wasn't u who I got the parts from. You said it your self G the one and only. I just threw out the name G so fellow lowriders don't get burned buying fake shit if they came across G. If u say u only sell OG parts that are rechromed then why u getting all upset and letting my previous post get to you unless u are selling repop parts and not want people to know. But if u read the previous responses above people are already repoping them. And No I'm not trying to be here instigating an argument over BS. Like I said I'm only trying to look out for fellow lowrider. If u still have an issue with my response please pm me ill shoot u my cell number and discuss it. Other than that have a nice day.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

mikelowsix4 said:


> Wow big block I thought we had this conversation before months back and u said it wasn't u who I got the parts from. You said it your self G the one and only. I just threw out the name G so fellow lowriders don't get burned buying fake shit if they came across G. If u say u only sell OG parts that are rechromed then why u getting all upset and letting my previous post get to you unless u are selling repop parts and not want people to know. But if u read the previous responses above people are already repoping them. And No I'm not trying to be here instigating an argument over BS. Like I said I'm only trying to look out for fellow lowrider. If u still have an issue with my response please pm me ill shoot u my cell number and discuss it. Other than that have a nice day.


So who is repopping Canted KO's? I've yet to see them, the ones pictured in this topic are as OG as they get....I would know since I sold those.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> WWK owns the molds hope the make them again it's been years since they last did


AND THE PRINTS AS A CERTIFIED MACHINIST I MADE 100,S OF THEM
FOR JIM WE HAVE EVERY PRINT THAT WAS EVER MADE AND PRINTS OF K-OFFS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN ON THE
MARKET












RAW SAMPLES


















IF THEY EVER COME OUT AND NOT FROM W.W.K THEY ARE PURE BOOTLEG NOT OG


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Los Compadres said:


> So who is repopping Canted KO's? I've yet to see them, the ones pictured in this topic are as OG as they get....I would know since I sold those.


:biggrin:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Wire Wheel King said:


> AND THE PRINTS AS A CERTIFIED MACHINIST I MADE 100,S OF THEM
> FOR JIM WE HAVE EVERY PRINT THAT WAS EVER MADE AND PRINTS OF K-OFFS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN ON THE
> MARKET
> 
> ...


That's badass!


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

mikelowsix4 said:


> There is already a guy named "G" out of Sacramento Ca. who is selling repop canted ko's. and a shit load of zenith of Campbell chips. just think about it 2 years back it was hard to find a few og zenith of campbell chips and now the market is flooded with so called zenith of campbell chips. Claiming to be NOS. there all repops. Same thing is going to happen with canted ko's and two bar hex kos and the swepts.


The only special Campbell logos are the real ones 
And yes W.W,K, owns the original dies to them

Do not get fooled by the name zenith Every one wants to cash in on it.










OUR TWO EAR OCTAGON IS MADE BY PRINT












l


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW!! Is all I gotta say. Oh yeah got 2 sets for sale.


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Wire Wheel King said:


> AND THE PRINTS AS A CERTIFIED MACHINIST I MADE 100,S OF THEM
> FOR JIM WE HAVE EVERY PRINT THAT WAS EVER MADE AND PRINTS OF K-OFFS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN ON THE
> MARKET
> 
> ...


Thank you Charlie !!


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Wire Wheel King said:


> The only special Campbell logos are the real ones
> And yes W.W,K, owns the original dies to them
> 
> Do not get fooled by the name zenith Every one wants to cash in on it.
> ...


And again!! TTT WWK


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Shingo from Japan was looking for OG Zenith chips.....i'll send him your way Charlie. Better watch those blueprints,someone might copy them and print them out.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

"G" is Gary aka 66BigBlockConvert


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Just realized it a sec ago.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Lowrider19 said:


> Shingo from Japan was looking for OG Zenith chips.....i'll send him your way Charlie. Better watch those blueprints,someone might copy them and print them out.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

mikelowsix4 said:


> There is already a guy named "G" out of Sacramento Ca. who is selling repop canted ko's. and a shit load of zenith of Campbell chips. just think about it 2 years back it was hard to find a few og zenith of campbell chips and now the market is flooded with so called zenith of campbell chips. Claiming to be NOS. there all repops. Same thing is going to happen with canted ko's and two bar hex kos and the swepts.


So as it happen there must be someone else named G that in in Sac selling this repo stuff Mikelowsix4 pmed me and told me what he bought and were they met .It was not me l am from Elk Grove and dont have any repo Zenith parts.

Just to clear up this confusion.

The real and one and olny. 'G' 

Thanks Nick!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Wire Wheel King said:


> AND THE PRINTS AS A CERTIFIED MACHINIST I MADE 100,S OF THEM
> FOR JIM WE HAVE EVERY PRINT THAT WAS EVER MADE AND PRINTS OF K-OFFS THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN ON THE
> MARKET
> 
> ...


If you own the molds/blueprints, why not bring them back?? The market is ready for some canted, super swepts, why not those other ko's that never made it to the market.


----------



## ~52Rag~ (Aug 5, 2011)

implala66 said:


> If you own the molds/blueprints, why not bring them back?? The market is ready for some canted, super swepts, why not those other ko's that never made it to the market.


X2


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

He will is just a matter or time


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

~52Rag~ said:


> X2


 The blueprints are just part of the costs, making the molds can set you back upwards of $50,000. That's why the PremiumSport guys had to do preorders to raise the funds to make their tires. Then they have to place a minimum order so that is additional money needed. So it's easier said then done, and we all know that not everyone can afford to buy WWK wheels so it might take years for him to recover manufacturing costs before he sees a profit.


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

Tires and knockoffs are not comparable when it comes to manufacturing. The knockoff mold wouldn't cost more than $500 to make. It's made out of wood and bondo


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

This topic is taking on a life of its own.


----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

i found this last week,at the chrome shop right now


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

locorider said:


> I'm looking for some OG canted zeniths. Pm me thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here yuo go........


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

1 set left now. show condition no chips hit me up pm .


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Got this set up for grabs no refurbished junk here these are nos but have been mounted for show use only pm offer


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Nicks Kos.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

mikelowsix4 said:


> Wow big block I thought we had this conversation before months back and u said it wasn't u who I got the parts from. You said it your self G the one and only. I just threw out the name G so fellow lowriders don't get burned buying fake shit if they came across G. If u say u only sell OG parts that are rechromed then why u getting all upset and letting my previous post get to you unless u are selling repop parts and not want people to know. But if u read the previous responses above people are already repoping them. And No I'm not trying to be here instigating an argument over BS. Like I said I'm only trying to look out for fellow lowrider. If u still have an issue with my response please pm me ill shoot u my cell number and discuss it. Other than that have a nice day.


Yea I remember the conversations about that a while back...



66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> So as it happen there must be someone else named G that in in Sac selling this repo stuff Mikelowsix4 pmed me and told me what he bought and were they met .It was not me l am from Elk Grove and dont have any repo Zenith parts.
> 
> Just to clear up this confusion.
> 
> ...


There you go... not the same "G"


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Got this set up for grabs no refurbished junk here these are nos but have been mounted for show use only pm offer


How much?
This is my wanted ad, not my let me make offer ad lol post a price dude!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

implala66 said:


> Here yuo go........


Thanks, but for that price I'd be more interested in *roadtar*'s KOs... they look nicer.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

locorider said:


> How much?
> This is my wanted ad, not my let me make offer ad lol post a price dude!


LOL!!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

Crazy


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

62ssrag said:


> Those will not be cheap.









Sold going to Japan.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 877546
> Sold going to Japan.









62ssrag has a restored set for sale


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 877610
> 62ssrag has a restored set for sale


Thanx Bro.


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

Got some og 2.5 campbell chips for them canted ko if anyone interested


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

Oh


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66vert said:


> Got some og 2.5 campbell chips for them canted ko if anyone interested


pics and price?


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 877610
> 62ssrag has a restored set for sale


looks like the repops are comeing out!
all these sets for sale,,,,


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 877610
> 62ssrag has a restored set for sale


Those are nice!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 877546
> Sold going to Japan.


I recently sold these 4 sets to guy in Japan. Prolly same guy buying them...


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

MR.59 said:


> pics and price?


$200


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> I recently sold these 4 sets to guy in Japan. Prolly same guy buying them...


maybe i got the same guy in japan, but he only offered me 850.00 for 5 of my mint 3 bars, and he would not go up to a g to buy all 5. so i passed


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66vert said:


> $200


those are the same ones i got with my canted set
go to the top pic on this thread, those am mine


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> those are the same ones i got with my canted set
> go to the top pic on this thread, those am mine


YOUR NOT ALONE WE GOT LOTS OF OUR PICTURES K-OFF AND WHEELS THAT ARE BEING 

USED ON FACE BOOK AND OTHER TOPICS. AND LOTS OF ARE CUSTOMERS ARE CALLING US

FROM THE LAST TWO BIG CAR SHOWS THAT SOME ONE AT A BOOTH IS TELLING THEM WE ARE NO LONGER

IN BUSINESS .WE HAVE LOTS OF OUR WHEELS GOING TO THE JEJANO SUPER SHOW WITH BANNERS AND FLYERS.

WE ARE GLAD TO SAY WE ARE DOING VERY WELL AND HAVE TWO SHOPS NOW, WITH A WALK IN DISPLAY ROOM

WE WILL BE HAVING SPECIALS. WITH OUR QUALITY THAT CANT BE BEAT. WE HAVE FULL INVENTORY TO LAST US

THRU THE END OF 2014 WITH ALL A-1 GRADE PRODUCT 

THANKS W.W.K.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Wire Wheel King said:


> YOUR NOT ALONE WE GOT LOTS OF OUR PICTURES K-OFF AND WHEELS THAT ARE BEING
> 
> USED ON FACE BOOK AND OTHER TOPICS. AND LOTS OF ARE CUSTOMERS ARE CALLING US
> 
> ...


 Since IM ALWAYS, the bold one, I have a few things to say about this since you always try to be the nice guy Charlie. The company he is speaking about was the only wire wheel co at the VEGAS super show and that would be the ORIGINAL WIRE WHEEL COMPANY, I think though a name change is in progress again original Campbell guys or something like that, after zenith name didn't work etc. As I have said before KNOW who you are getting your wheels from CHARLIE. is there and they're making it look like he is gone or they work with him. They are San Jose wannabes that opened up by Charlie, NEVER WORKED AT CAMPBELL OR FOR JIM CRAIG like Charlie did. NEVER NEVER NEVER and I can't prove it but I feel my Zeus wheels have been tampered with I saw one set that magically got engraved!!!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Repop canteds running $750 a set. Cost is probably $100 or less a set,so $650 profit.....wow.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Lowrider19 said:


> Repop canteds running $750 a set. Cost is probably $100 or less a set,so $650 profit.....wow.


Can u elaborate on these "repop canted" ?


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

I think if the canted ears were repopped we would see them More And More like the locking 2 ways, or 2 ways octagons. And why not repop the short ear canted ears?? Those seem to be more popular?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> I think if the canted ears were repopped we would see them More And More like the locking 2 ways, or 2 ways octagons. And why not repop the short ear canted ears?? Those seem to be more popular?


The canted are more desirable in my opinion. They worth more too. I like the shorties when they're opened up to take 2.5".
That's another reason canted are nicer is coz the 2.5" chip 
Shorties have become more popular recently, specially after a few of the southside cc cars have put them on. Couple of years ago no one wanted shorties.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

locorider said:


> The canted are more desirable in my opinion. They worth more too. I like the shorties when they're opened up to take 2.5".
> That's another reason canted are nicer is coz the 2.5" chip
> Shorties have become more popular recently, specially after a few of the southside cc cars have put them on. Couple of years ago no one wanted shorties.


 very true.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lowrider19 said:


> Repop canteds running $750 a set. Cost is probably $100 or less a set,so $650 profit.....wow.


PICS PLEASE


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

3 ear shorties back in the day were usually only seen on Rolls Royce ,Mercedes, and Jaguar On Lowriders they just scream class IMO. The 3 ear canted is a very beautiful KO as well would love to see both of these KO put back in production by Charlie The Wire Wheel King the rightful owner of the molds and blueprints!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

X99


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Wire Wheel King said:


> YOUR NOT ALONE WE GOT LOTS OF OUR PICTURES K-OFF AND WHEELS THAT ARE BEING
> 
> USED ON FACE BOOK AND OTHER TOPICS. AND LOTS OF ARE CUSTOMERS ARE CALLING US
> 
> ...


If that aint a JD like move I don't know what is . Saying that you are longer in business its only a matter of time this stuff has already been tried before Charlie it's not by chance you have been doing this 30+ yrs. Those who know know.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

I KNOW, and I tried to warn everyone that is was only going to be a matter of time until the scams will start, that is after a name couldn't be figured out.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Like I said before this topic is taking a life of its own. The Canted ears I'm selling are OG. everything I sell is OG,in show condition,or super nice better then street or better yet new. Saying someone is spending A $100 And profiting $600 has nothing to do with it. Now selling something that somebody really wants regaurdless of price is for true ass lowriders. Gotta pay the cost to be the BOSS! This shit ain't free.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

locorider said:


> The canted are more desirable in my opinion. They worth more too. I like the shorties when they're opened up to take 2.5".
> That's another reason canted are nicer is coz the 2.5" chip
> Shorties have become more popular recently, specially after a few of the southside cc cars have put them on. Couple of years ago no one wanted shorties.



I can remember up to last year the 3 ear shorties were selling for $300...... Now they selling for 3 times that ....


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

Zenith???? Made in Italy????? Elvis used to have one of those cars that the ko's go on.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Lowrider19 said:


> Repop canteds running $750 a set. Cost is probably $100 or less a set,so $650 profit.....wow.


Does any body on here know where to get these socalled repo kos?Or do you just like posting?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Does any body on here know where to get these socalled repo kos?Or do you just like posting?


Well,let's see.......there are 4 wire wheel manufacturers.......2 of them are automatically eliminated. 1 has the original molds,but has not produced them,while the other repops knockoffs and chips all day long. Which one did you say you worked for again?:drama:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Exactly...........The repops are being made with kbond sand molds,...........not the $50,000 molds charlie has..........they can say there made in Campobasso,italy all they want...........



implala66 said:


> Zenith???? Made in Italy????? Elvis used to have one of those cars that the ko's go on.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

I dont think so bro Your Just throwing salt in the game. As of today who can sell me some repop canted ears with a 4-6 weeks waiting period I understand Chromer and getting in back of the line?? REPOP not OG.


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Lowrider19 said:


> Well,let's see.......there are 4 wire wheel manufacturers.......2 of them are automatically eliminated. 1 has the original molds,but has not produced them,while the other repops knockoffs and chips all day long. Which one did you say you worked for again?:drama:


I dont work for any of them 

I used to get bands chromed for James Craig back in 1986.

What made you think. I worked for a rim builder?


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I dont work for any of them
> 
> I used to get bands chromed for James Craig back in 1986.
> 
> What made you think. I worked for a rim builder?


Because you're on page 1 of the "Zenith Wire Wheels" thread.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Hmmmm..


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Maybe this is the wrong thread to ask these questions but the truth of it was you did post a few times in support of them but as of lately you haven't been posting anything in their threads


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

I Started all Charlie's ads for him we were good firends forever l sent him hella business he did not even know what lay it low was l posted all the pics & ads started him on here.He did bless me with some series ll super swepts.
Once l started selling Zenith parts he stoped talking to me! 
l dont know why he was Wire Wheel King not Zenith anymore .
He wont even pay me $20 for for a set of series ll ko plastic rings that l charge $35 to eveybody else. It's not the money it's the principle. 
They owe me wont pay me.l sent them to them on goodwil.
l sent 8 he said 4 were broken thats fine but it been over a year, l pmed him over 10 times one of the times he asked for my address witch he had to of had for years but what ever l just wrote it off .


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

$20 for a set of series II kos???? $35 to everybody else....dam G hooks me up!!!!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

Nothing wrong with supporting your friends Mark and Angel,but on page 1 of the "Zenith" thread,Strictly Mike said this,and you replied below him,suggesting that you worked there. 







Originally Posted by *STRICTLY MIKE*  
Just talked to the homies gary and mark about some things I need for my series 2's and they both answered every? I had... thanks brothers im gonna get those out 1st thing monday mark and good lookin out gary. Ive done business with gary before hes a very honest guy and has come through for me on a couple diffrent occassions!! Good luck on you guys new journey mark. I look forward to being a life long customeruffin:

Thanks Mike we apreicate your honesty & business 

Gary

That how a good company moves forward! 

Honesty Is The Best Policy 

We will try not to quote you a definate time but will promise to get you orders done in a timly manner and still keep the OG Zenith Of Cambell Ca. Quality!


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> $20 for a set of series II kos???? $35 to everybody else....dam G hooks me up!!!!


For real!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> $20 for a set of series II kos???? $35 to everybody else....dam G hooks me up!!!!


Plastic ko rings ass.

If you want Nick you could start paying $35 also.

Its pay 1st send later now someone messed it up for eveybody!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Lowrider19 said:


> Nothing wrong with supporting your friends Mark and Angel,but on page 1 of the "Zenith" thread,Strictly Mike said this,and you replied below him,suggesting that you worked there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I was just helping out Mark and Angel also.

I am a husler l work for myself l am not hating on anybody 

They needed help posting too but now that l showed them and they are doing it for them self.

I am down to help anybody just ask.

There is more than plenty enough money for everybody.

l dont know why all the wheel makers talk shit about each other they all can build a good wheel!

They should all help each other out Right.

Lowrider Community.

And l will say it again and again honesty is the best policy.


And those who know. Know what l.am talking about!

ENOUGH SAID


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I was just helping out Mark and Agnel also.
> 
> I am a husler l work for my self
> 
> ...


 NO; I really don't know who you are referring to, I just figure if I quote on wheels, I need to honor the price given whether I screwed it up or not????


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats what l am talking about! 

And it was not referring to you l have never done any business with you. So l have never spoken on your behalf.

But you sure don't seem to like anybody.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> Thats what l am talking about!
> 
> And it was not referring to you l have never done any business with you. So l have never spoken on your behalf.
> 
> But you sure don't seem to like anybody.


 I like everybody except liars, and I didn't think you were referring to me, I was just wondering who you were referring to and stating that it would have to be my problem if I misquoted !!!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Good quote


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> I was just helping out Mark and Angel also.
> 
> I am a husler l work for myself l am not hating on anybody
> 
> ...


So I guess that explains why u got access to multiple LIL accounts...


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

Yea that would explain it


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

This is classic........the comedic aspect of this is that in the next 6 months Charlie at WWK will probably start reproducing the Canted 3 ears & Original Wire Wheel is going to reproduce the Super Swepts so this whole thing will be irrelevant. 

Everyone will be rolling Chinas on Super Swepts or Canted KO's.......................I'll stick to my Series II's!


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Los Compadres said:


> This is classic........the comedic aspect of this is that in the next 6 months Charlie at WWK will probably start reproducing the Canted 3 ears & Original Wire Wheel is going to reproduce the Super Swepts so this whole thing will be irrelevant.
> 
> Everyone will be rolling Chinas on Super Swepts or Canted KO's.......................I'll stick to my Series II's!


Too Late,they already are......I was rocking some canted ko's on chinas a year ago on my juiced 99 tc.....till freakytales jumped on them........


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd honestly like to see a canted super swept. I think they would look good.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

DanielDucati said:


> Too Late,they already are......I was rocking some canted ko's on chinas a year ago on my juiced 99 tc.....till freakytales jumped on them........


You done did it now....you started a trend ????


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

They've been doing it with the locking style on Chinas for a few years too.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

Damn


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Lowrider19 said:


> They've been doing it with the locking style on Chinas for a few years too.



We are being Sarcastic my friend ?....... & for the record, if the hub ain't stamped "Zenith Wire Wheel....Campbell CA" it's a repop anyway!

P.s. The "S1" stamp will make the OG cut too!?


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Los Compadres said:


> We are being Sarcastic my friend ?....... & for the record, if the hub ain't stamped "Zenith Wire Wheel....Campbell CA" it's a repop anyway!
> 
> P.s. The "S1" stamp will make the OG cut too!?


 I hate to tell you this, but the stamps are not hard to get ahold of even the S1.


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Tami said:


> I hate to tell you this, but the stamps are not hard to get ahold of even the S1.


Tami for someone who comes off as a pretty bright person you sure do stick your foot in your mouth quite often.


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Los Compadres said:


> Tami for someone who comes off as a pretty bright person you sure do stick your foot in your mouth quite often.


 I didn't mean too, but was just sayin if you know the right places. We had some and could have them again if we wanted, honest; and if we could that means anyone in the wheel world could


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Can anyone shed some light on these KOs? I got these from back east, not Zenith brand wheels but they were old, aged -not recently repopped-. I've seen Canted KOs in several different sets with different brands and chips (like the Stutz that were on ebay). Were they just a generic KO that were produced for several different wheel cos? or were they all under the Zenith or Other wheel manufacturer umbrella? This particular one in the pic had a little gold sticker in the back that said "Taiwan" that looked just as old as the KO. No Zenith or Campbell markings were anywhere on the KOs or wheels.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

Los Compadres said:


> We are being Sarcastic my friend ....... & for the record, if the hub ain't stamped "Zenith Wire Wheel....Campbell CA" it's a repop anyway!
> 
> P.s. The "S1" stamp will make the OG cut too!










:wow:


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

locorider said:


> Can anyone shed some light on these KOs? I got these from back east, not Zenith brand wheels but they were old, aged -not recently repopped-. I've seen Canted KOs in several different sets with different brands and chips (like the Stutz that were on ebay). Were they just a generic KO that were produced for several different wheel cos? or were they all under the Zenith or Other wheel manufacturer umbrella? This particular one in the pic had a little gold sticker in the back that said "Taiwan" that looked just as old as the KO. No Zenith or Campbell markings were anywhere on the KOs or wheels.



The logos where made in Taiwan Not the k-offs W.W.K Knows Where the source is to make the real ones

The adapter Is also O.G. zenith You got the real deal


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## Los Compadres (Mar 31, 2007)

Hey Charlie, will be you be releasing the Canted KO's or the Swepts in the coming months?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Wire Wheel King said:


> The logos where made in Taiwan Not the k-offs W.W.K Knows Where the source is to make the real ones
> 
> The adapter Is also O.G. zenith You got the real deal


Thanks for the info, so they're were also other manufactures that sold the same KO? The guy I bought them from seem to think they were American wire wheel co. But like I said there isn't any markings or brands.


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

locorider said:


> Thanks for the info, so they're were also other manufactures that sold the same KO? The guy I bought them from seem to think they were American wire wheel co. But like I said there isn't any markings or brands.



Jim had lots of distributors in the days. He had contracts with many company,s and car dealerships

The canted k-offs listed in the 70,S for $175.00 a set. Also there are no markings on the back side (only cast)


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

I bought these couple of months ago there 1970's corvette Zenith.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 887562
> View attachment 887570
> View attachment 887578
> 
> I bought these couple of months ago there 1970's corvette Zenith.


Gotta dig deep for finds like this and come outta pocket then pay good $$$ to restore. By the time it comes up for resale on layitlow there is a good amount of money and time invested. All you gotta do is pay the man his asking price and get home you saved your selfall the grief. Where is the $100 in that? This shit aint cheap boys and girls.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> Gotta dig deep for finds like this and come outta pocket then pay good $$$ to restore. By the time it comes up for resale on layitlow there is a good amount of money and time invested. All you gotta do is pay the man his asking price and get home you saved your selfall the grief. Where is the $100 in that? This shit aint cheap boys and girls.


Very tru and well said.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 887562
> View attachment 887570
> View attachment 887578
> 
> I bought these couple of months ago there 1970's corvette Zenith.


:thumbup: nice come up. I found a old set of 15s and bought them just for the knocks. Had them re chromed


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

62ssrag said:


> Gotta dig deep for finds like this and come outta pocket then pay good $$$ to restore. By the time it comes up for resale on layitlow there is a good amount of money and time invested. All you gotta do is pay the man his asking price and get home you saved your selfall the grief. Where is the $100 in that? This shit aint cheap boys and girls.


True, I got my set here on LIL before everyone started to look for them, only paid $175 for them in really bad shape just ask Victor from southside customs. Now it will be almost impossible to get them at that price, and those who know will restore them and sell them for a profit.


----------



## DIRTYWHITEBOY (Jan 25, 2009)

very nice


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> View attachment 888898


Looking good Nate


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate (Apr 7, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 887562
> View attachment 887570
> View attachment 887578
> 
> I bought these couple of months ago there 1970's corvette Zenith.


:thumbup: nice come up. I found a old set of 15s and bought them just for the knocks. Had them re chromed 

View attachment 888858

View attachment 888858


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :thumbup: nice come up. I found a old set of 15s and bought them just for the knocks. Had them re chromed
> 
> View attachment 888858
> 
> View attachment 888858


Nice:thumbsup: I think people don't really know how hard they are to find. I paid a good amount of cash for mine.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 891321


very nice


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> very nice


X2 is that urs 59junkie?


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

locorider said:


> X2 is that urs 59junkie?


No. I just think they are the best looking knock offs.


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 877610
> 62ssrag has a restored set for sale


For Sale.


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Wire Wheel King said:


> Jim had lots of distributors in the days. He had contracts with many company,s and car dealerships
> 
> The canted k-offs listed in the 70,S for $175.00 a set. Also there are no markings on the back side (only cast)


Very good, thanks again


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MR ORTEGA JR XIV (Oct 14, 2003)

Just need 1 right side and ill make a second set


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

^^^Nice!!


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR ORTEGA JR XIV said:


> View attachment 900945
> 
> Just need 1 right side and ill make a second set


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

MR ORTEGA JR XIV said:


> View attachment 900945
> 
> Just need 1 right side and ill make a second set


Are thosr 2-1/4 cut outs??


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/63-64-65-66..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item565bfa9077&vxp=mtr


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Wire-Whee...Parts_Accessories&hash=item27db3163bf&vxp=mtr


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-NOS-NE...Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a87b0f2f6&vxp=mtr


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT. Still looking as well


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

mikelowsix4 said:


> TTT. Still looking as well


I HEARD THEY ARE MAKING THEM


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> I'm looking for some OG canted zeniths. Pm me thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THESE ARE THEM


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

LowSanJo_Nate said:


> :thumbup: nice come up. I found a old set of 15s and bought them just for the knocks. Had them re chromed
> 
> View attachment 888858
> 
> View attachment 888858


Thanks for the hubs Nate


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Give your self the gift of canted ears for the holidays. Hit me up so we can make this happen.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

62ssrag said:


> Give your self the gift of canted ears for the holidays. Hit me up so we can make this happen.


You got a nice set of ko's :thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

62ssrag said:


> Give your self the gift of canted ears for the holidays. Hit me up so we can make this happen.


lol...


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

59JUNKIE said:


> View attachment 877610
> 62ssrag has a restored set for sale


TTT


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

http://youtu.be/BkEfERxw0S8
Check out the 64 wagon rolling these knock offs 3:48 into the video. look sick spinning.:thumbsup:


----------



## genuinechevy (May 13, 2012)

MR ORTEGA JR XIV said:


> View attachment 900945
> 
> Just need 1 right side and ill make a second set


I got it for u homie


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://youtu.be/BkEfERxw0S8
> Check out the 64 wagon rolling these knock offs 3:48 into the video. look sick spinning.:thumbsup:


Nice vid and yes them KOs are killer


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://youtu.be/BkEfERxw0S8
> Check out the 64 wagon rolling these knock offs 3:48 into the video. look sick spinning.:thumbsup:


They do look nice,
GLAD I GOT MY OG SET, 
BUT WOULDNT MIND SCOPING OUT A RE-POP`D SET


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MR.59 said:


> They do look nice,
> GLAD I GOT MY OG SET,
> BUT WOULDNT MIND SCOPING OUT A RE-POP`D SET


Even with all the riff raff/rumors I still don't believe they've been re popped


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

No one is re-poping these yet.


----------



## Lowrider19 (Dec 27, 2012)

59JUNKIE said:


> http://youtu.be/BkEfERxw0S8
> Check out the 64 wagon rolling these knock offs 3:48 into the video. look sick spinning.:thumbsup:


Marty McFly at the beginning?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Even with all the riff raff/rumors I still don't believe they've been re popped





59JUNKIE said:


> No one is re-poping these yet.


Where theres money to be made someone will take the opportunity. The problem is when they fake it and try to pass them as OGs as they've done with all the Chips.


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

Hit me up.


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

62ssrag said:


> View attachment 976809
> 
> Hit me up.


SOLD!!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

MR.59 said:


>


Nice car alone wth em wheels Mr59 ?


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

MR.59 said:


>


The only way :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice 76 old school gotta keep this style going long low and sleek these lay hard


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR.59 said:


>


Them KOs are KILLER


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Fuckin dope perry!!!


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

MR.59 said:


>


Man Perry, Chuma built some very nice wheels.....


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SHINGO (Apr 17, 2013)

62ssrag said:


> SOLD!!


I have received the item. Thank you for the smooth transaction.:run:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Nice G ride perry


----------



## aztecsef1 (May 10, 2007)

MR.59 said:


>


Badass ride home!


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Nice G ride perry


they look nice bro i have a few sets sitting for my personal collection  i think the ones with the short wings look nice too


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

sold


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

Damn Vic looks like you holding most of them, s far i like these the best !


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> Damn Vic looks like you holding most of them, s far i like these the best !


:wave: I like them too I took some sets to Pomona yesterday I didn't see you there


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wave: I like them too I took some sets to Pomona yesterday I didn't see you there


row 26 space 12
didn`t get out too far, wish i coulda seen your stuff 4 sale


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> :wave: I like them too I took some sets to Pomona yesterday I didn't see you there


l went by your spot a guy name Alex was there he said you took off for a while


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Found some wheels and KOs, basically NOS was a lucky find. Hubs, nipples and spokes like new.


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> sold


I have a right and left side canted rechromed triple plated 
$500


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

66vert said:


> I have a right and left side canted rechromed triple plated
> $500


Also have a set of og two ear triple plated $800


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

locorider said:


> Found some wheels and KOs, basically NOS was a lucky find. Hubs, nipples and spokes like new.


DAMN, NICE SCORE!


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

66vert said:


> Also have a set of og two ear triple plated $800


I GOT 1 OF THESE 3 BARS, THIS ONE IS UNUSED


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

MR.59 said:


> DAMN, NICE SCORE!


Thanks, It was a lucky find


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> I GOT 1 OF THESE 3 BARS, THIS ONE IS UNUSED


nice......


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

66vert said:


> I have a right and left side canted rechromed triple plated
> $500


SOLD


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

66vert said:


> Also have a set of og two ear triple plated $800


SOLD


----------



## 66vert (Jun 24, 2013)

66vert said:


> SOLD


Have a set of engraved superswepts new chrome $1500


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

3







T T T


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

HustlerSpank said:


> 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up with this?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

HustlerSpank said:


> 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: they look nice


----------



## MR.59 (Mar 29, 2006)

SouthSideCustoms said:


> nice......


it was easier to sell 4 than it was to sell 5. sold 4 now got the new 5th one that was the spare


----------



## Tee"s_77LTD (May 25, 2009)

MR.59 said:


> it was easier to sell 4 than it was to sell 5. sold 4 now got the new 5th one that was the spare


 how much you want for the one?


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

MR.59 said:


> it was easier to sell 4 than it was to sell 5. sold 4 now got the new 5th one that was the spare


how much for the 5th one and what side pm brother


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

They clean up ok.


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> They clean up ok.



:wave:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

implala66 said:


> :wave:


Whats up bro, how's everything?


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

locorider said:


>


nice


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

HustlerSpank said:


> nice


Thanks bro


----------



## SHINGO (Apr 17, 2013)

I am looking for only one Zenith Canted KOs left side.


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

SHINGO said:


> I am looking for only one Zenith Canted KOs left side.


I think I have one, I'll check when I get off work.


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

R0L0 said:


> They clean up ok.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SHINGO (Apr 17, 2013)

FREAKY TALES said:


> I think I have one, I'll check when I get off work.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:fool2: nice !


HustlerSpank said:


> 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexp59 (Jan 30, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## SHINGO (Apr 17, 2013)

Alexp59 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Alexp59 said:


>


cuanto?


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

like this cuanto por las cantedeadas carnal ?


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

3 set available best offer takes them :rimshot:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## 46'Areosedan (May 21, 2012)

66ELDORIDINOGCAMPBELLS said:


> WWK owns the molds hope the make them again it's been years since they last did


TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt looking for a clean used set...


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

R0L0 said:


> ttt looking for a clean used set...


x 2


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> ttt looking for a clean used set...


bump


----------



## Wire Wheel King (May 24, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Wire Wheel King said:


> :wow: :wow: :wow:


stop teasing Charlie lol


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

Canteadas


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Canteadas


Miralo


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

FREAKY TALES said:


> Canteadas


:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

Anybody have a set for sale PM me. Thanks


----------



## SouthSideCustoms (Mar 15, 2008)

59JUNKIE said:


> Anybody have a set for sale PM me. Thanks


x2


----------



## 59JUNKIE (Aug 30, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

My friend has some of these knock offs for sale I tryed to post pics but I cant for some reason if you are interested pm me your # and I can send you pics


----------



## HOP SHOP (Mar 26, 2007)

SOLD!!!!!!


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

Looking for one 3 wing canted KO the right side OG ONLY. Even if the chrome is faded. I don't want one that is dented or has been restored this is for my personal collection and I want it just like the picture shows. Thanks.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

HustlerSpank said:


> Looking for one 3 wing canted KO the right side OG ONLY. Even if the chrome is faded. I don't want one that is dented or has been restored this is for my personal collection and I want it just like the picture shows. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1208234


Nice! I will keep my eye open for you


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

thank's man


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

:run:


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

wtf

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jensen-Inte...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ed1bc014f&vxp=mtr


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Ppl on ebay smokin rocks.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

HustlerSpank said:


> wtf
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jensen-Inte...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ed1bc014f&vxp=mtr




:roflmao:


----------



## molinas1959s (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## molinas1959s (Feb 2, 2012)

GOT SET FOR SALE ON EBAY BUY IT NOW 850 http://www.ebay.com/itm/171328882231?item=171328882231&viewitem=&vxp=mtr


----------



## HustlerSpank (Jun 11, 2003)

Nice set


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## mikelowsix4 (May 14, 2010)

TTT


----------



## locorider (Oct 22, 2006)

Repopssasssssssss


----------



## implala66 (Aug 24, 2005)

locorider said:


> Repopssasssssssss


???????


----------

